# Where to stay on Hawaii, Big Island?



## Quimby4 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Tuggers,

I have read all of the reviews about resorts on Hawaii, the Big Island and am having trouble trying to pick a resort to request a trade.  

I am a member of II and am accustomed to staying at Marriott's and Westin's.  There doesn't seem to be any great resorts on Hawaii.  Am I missing something?

We like beachfront locations since we have kids and lots of stuff to drag with us.  Snorkeling is always the main activity.

Am I better off renting at one of the Hilton's ?

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2009)

The Big Island is the "newest" island, and much of the shoreline hasn't had time to degrade into sand, so Hawaii has fewer beaches, and far fewer beach front resorts.  I think I would try to stay at the new Hilton.

Here is a TUG thread and pictures - Hilton King's Land

You will probably have to drive to the best snorkeling locations - we loved 2-Step next door to Pu'uhonua o Honaunau National Historic Park.  AWESOME snorkeling and tons of turtles!  Since it's a 30+ min. drive from Kona, we like to make a day of it.  We pack a picnic lunch, and park in the National Park parking lot, right next to the manned ranger shack for security.  Then walk out the driveway, turn left and walk down the next drive way.  2 Step will be right in front of you.  There are natural steps carved into the lava bed at the waters edge, and you can step right down into the ocean.

Then after snorkeling, walk back to the park, and drive all the way to the other end of the lot and take the road to the left back to the picnic grounds for lunch and to explore the park.  Gorgeous place!

Two step and an example of most of the "beach" on the Big Island:


----------



## charford (Mar 11, 2009)

There are plenty of great resorts on the Big Island. They're just not timeshares.  Hilton Waikoloa Village is oceanfront, but it doesn't have a beach. There is a beach you can walk to. The timeshares at the Hilton are not near the ocean. The Marriott Waikoloa is also oceanfront. I've stayed there, but I don't recall if there is  a beach right out front. It is very close to the main beach (A' Bay). There are other fabulous resorts on the island which have nice beaches. They're very expensive.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 11, 2009)

Quimby4 said:


> We like beachfront locations since we have kids and lots of stuff to drag with us.  Snorkeling is always the main activity.


Maybe you'd enjoy one of the other islands more. Kauai and Maui have beachfront timeshares.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 11, 2009)

So far your advice about timeshares on the Big Island is spot on.  

The Hilton's are great resorts, but not on the beach.

But two of the *best beaches in the world *are right up the road from Waikoloa, Hapuna Beach and Mauna Kea.


Not sure how big your kids are, but an easy beach park for great snorkeling in Kailua-Kona Town is Kahaluu Beach, and it's easy to get in and out of the water with lots of turtles.

Check out Kona Web forums for Big Island info.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 12, 2009)

charford said:


> The Marriott Waikoloa is also oceanfront. I've stayed there, but I don't recall if there is  a beach right out front. It is very close to the main beach (A' Bay).




The Marriott grounds include a natural saltwater pond (no swimming) and sits on 'A Bay. It is a nice locations and is on the beach.  We have stayed there twice and enjoyed both visits.


----------



## nazclk (Mar 12, 2009)

*Big Island*

Went to Mauna Kea in November and it was wonderful go early in the am because they limit the outside public to 35 cars.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 12, 2009)

nazclk said:


> Went to Mauna Kea in November and it was wonderful go early in the am because they limit the outside public to 35 cars.



And if you can't get in there, just go "next door" to Hapuna Beach.  More parking and just as beautiful.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 12, 2009)

This is some great information, especially on great snorkeling spots. Thank You!!

 It sounds like I will have to get over my Maui experiences of walking right out of the Westin onto the sand to go snorkeling.  But Hawaii, sounds like there are some great alternatives.  If I have to drive to somewhere, I may as well just try to trade in at maybe the Kona Resort.  I thought I was missing something with the lack of beachfront resorts, now I get it


----------



## SherryS (Mar 12, 2009)

Remember that if you go during the winter months, the Waikoloa area has larger waves and the water tends to be quite cloudy and stirred up.....not great for snorkeling.  During the summer months, "A" beach area (Waikoloa) is great for snorkeling!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2009)

SherryS said:


> During the summer months, "A" beach area (Waikoloa) is great for snorkeling!


The "A" Beach ('Anaeho'omalu) also has some pretty good sunsets:


----------



## randyz (Mar 12, 2009)

Quimby4 said:


> This is some great information, especially on great snorkeling spots. Thank You!!
> 
> It sounds like I will have to get over my Maui experiences of walking right out of the Westin onto the sand to go snorkeling.  But Hawaii, sounds like there are some great alternatives.  If I have to drive to somewhere, I may as well just try to trade in at maybe the Kona Resort.  I thought I was missing something with the lack of beachfront resorts, now I get it



Sounds like you got it figured out. I prefer Kona over Waikoloa, closer to shopping, restaurants, and the best snorkeling. Rather drive to Waikoloa (Hapuna) for the beach a few times in the week, then have multiple long trips to town.

Depending on your kids age, check out Captain Cook monument for snorkelling, not walk in, but its not a undersea park/refuge for nothing. You can take a zodiac tour (usually see dolphins while your at it) or kayak in across Kelakakua (sp?) Bay.

Also, for a day trip, the lava flow entry is currently active and easily accessible by the county road from Hilo. It is of course a day trip over. Try and see it in the evening and bring a flashlight, hike out in daylight, stay for sunset, then see the "glow". 

Randy


----------



## daventrina (Mar 16, 2009)

randyz said:


> Sounds like you got it figured out. I prefer Kona over Waikoloa, ...Randy


Us too for many of the same reasons...


jlr10 said:


> The Marriott grounds include a natural saltwater pond ... .


The Marriott is not timeshare though...
If you're thinking about paying for a resort, the Outrigger Keauhou Beach Resort at mile 5 south of Kona is a great place. Some of the rooms sit over the water. Turtles and fish swim below. We have stayed there twice when we need some extra nights.




We have been at the Kona Coast Resort twice and had a good time there.




We couldn't get there last time so our last stay was at the RAVC, while it was not impressive and we would have rather been next door at KCR, it was ok for what it cost us.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 17, 2009)

We have always liked being up in Waikoloa at Paniolo. Being from Florida I get enough heat and it's much cooler up there  and also quieter. We do go down to Kona often and the trip is not a problem for us, much of the time we take the mountain road. Other times we plan to eat on the way down at Pine Tree Cafe. We avoid Kona when the cruise Ship is in.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 17, 2009)

For us, the best is to spend one week in Kona and one week in the Waikoloa area (either at the resort area or in Waikoloa Village).  There are advantages/disadvantages to both areas.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2009)

Luanne said:


> For us, the best is to spend one week in Kona and one week in the Waikoloa area (either at the resort area or in Waikoloa Village).  There are advantages/disadvantages to both areas.



You know, I think this is what we would do the next time if we are able to get back over to the Big Island.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 17, 2009)

ricoba said:


> You know, I think this is what we would do the next time if we are able to get back over to the Big Island.



We've been doing this every other summer for quite a few years now.    This summer it will be Kona Hawaiian Resort in Kona and the Bay Club in Waikoloa with a night in between at the Kilaeua Lodge in Volcano Village.  We're counting down the days.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 17, 2009)

We do that on Kauai.  Generally every other year we spend two weeks on Kauai - one in Princeville and one in Poipu.


----------



## missmarie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Got back last night...*

Had pretty good exposure to the following places:

Wyndham Royal Seacliff (1st choice for location to magic sands and Kaaluhu)
pretty nice views compared to the  other timeshares and did see whales from the deck

Wyndham Hawaiian Village. Nice rooms and fun decor, also close drive to good snorkeling. Prefer some view

Kona Coast or Mauna Loa (really nice rooms) 

Paniolo Greens , again nice rooms, but I really did not think the location was too hot for our favorite restaurants and shopping (not into the waikoloa scene, since I get enough of that living in OC.) I must also ask, What is up with the loud turkeys? cute for about 5 minutes...

I would do the Royal Seacliff for view and location. Face it , the island is spread out and requires driving, and the distance to  fantastic Hapuna, Mauna Kea, snorkeling, and other sights can be well balanced by all the local Kona conveniences.


----------

